# Crookham Court June 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello All, 

I recently visited this place again, this time with Tombo68. 
I have been here afew times before and after the photos i had seen afew months back, i knew it wasnt going to be pretty. This time i managed to get onto the roof, so the report will mainly consist of shots from up there, as im sure i have 2 reports from crookham already on here.

Without delay....


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

This was taken in the pitch black basement


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr



Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr



Crookham by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

Until next time

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 29, 2015)

It really is looking quite a state now..even all that mess outside.


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Jun 29, 2015)

What a shame, went here a few summers back and it was pristine. Wankers.


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't know you were identical triplets. Nice one.


----------



## smiler (Jun 29, 2015)

SouthEast Slime said:


> What a shame, went here a few summers back and it was pristine. Wankers.[/QUOTE
> You are far too kind SES, Anyone who destroys books in such a casual manner is beyond the pale, Lovely report and pics D:J, I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't believe that someone has walked off with the handrails and balustrades, shorely someone must have seen it happening. It's not as though there little things you could put in your pocket, there big and heavy and made from Mahogany and worth a lot of money. Must cost at least £7,000 to £10,000


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2015)

Great collection especially the roof shots.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 30, 2015)

smiler said:


> SouthEast Slime said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame, went here a few summers back and it was pristine. Wankers.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## night crawler (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice photos, liking the fisheye though I have to say it scares the shit out of me where you were taking the photos


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2015)

Fantastic set of images, enjoyed every one! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jul 1, 2015)

Ha ha...you crazy boys! Brill set...loved the wide-angle stuff.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> Can't believe that someone has walked off with the handrails and balustrades, shorely someone must have seen it happening. It's not as though there little things you could put in your pocket, there big and heavy and made from Mahogany and worth a lot of money. Must cost at least £7,000 to £10,000



They are littered all over the place mate, when I visited again in May there was a group of kids using the balustrades to smash whatever they could find. Such a contrast to when I first visited this time last year :-/


----------



## Will Knot (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice report there mate :wcool:


----------



## Lavino (Jul 10, 2015)

Some cracking shots the love the rooftops


----------

